# harlequins



## dietmar (Sep 28, 2010)

thinking about fielding an all harlequin army,i know it would be quite a small force but it would pack one hell of a punch.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Harlies, eh? Deadliest assault unit we have, that's for sure. Just make sure to upgrade one to Shadowseer. He is a must have in almost any unit of Harlies.

Is it anything like this one per chance? http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72073

Or did you mean like out of the old Harlequin codex?


----------

P.S. I had to spread out my Craftworlds. Ended up with too many points in so many areas to justify just one. Started Biel Tan, then Saim Hann, then Ulthwe, etc.


----------



## dietmar (Sep 28, 2010)

that is a good army list,but i think i would scrap one of the ranger squads,and throw in a solataire,what do you think


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, we can't take a Solitaire in the current codex, Troupe Masters don't really add very much for that extreme point cost, and Death Jesters will not usually be shooting so are often a waste. 

That and there is a minimum 2 Troops requirement, so dropping a Ranger squad would mean you would have to add another troop of some sort.


----------

